# sbf_flash Help



## swissruff (Oct 10, 2011)

Hello,

I recently posted here about my Droid 2 Global and gingerbreak woes, so I was thinking of flashing the sbf file (found here: http://www.mydroidworld.com/forums/...id-2-global-sbf-file-2-4-29-full-rsdlite.html ). But I am wary, I am on mac and going to try the program sbf_flash as recommended by x13thangelx. The only issue is I don't know of any testimonies about this file and if it still works! The latest post was just how it got updated (here) and the instructions on what to do (here)

Soooooo, basically I am asking if anyone has done this themselves, or if they have insight on whether this works or not, or if the sbf file will work. My plan is to sbf back to 2.4.29, system update, then take the leaked GB on these forums and install that, then root my phone (correctly) and put on some sexy CM7.

Thank you in advance for your help!

~swissruff


----------



## Blunderbuss (Aug 24, 2011)

There is a .330 SBF file available, I would use that one


----------



## ghostnexus (Sep 25, 2011)

the 2.4.29 works and so does the 2.4.330 file


----------



## swissruff (Oct 10, 2011)

Oh, ok. Did some research and found it, thanks for the heads up!


----------



## cunnings088 (Oct 14, 2011)

I have the leaked Gngerbread. They are finally releasing the new one. I want to flash back to .330 so I can get the offical update. However I cant find the link to download it anywhere. Everyone leads back to the same site, that has removed the file.. any help???


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/28428022/VZW_2.4.330.sbf

Theres going to be an update for both .330 and the people that got the last ota .607


----------



## Jabberwockish (Aug 29, 2011)

I used sbf_flash on OS X 10.6 after I got into the .607 soak test (I was running the leaked .606 at the time). It worked flawlessly with the 2.4.330 .sbf file.


----------



## swissruff (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks x13thangelx! I had a different sbf for .330 that I used and it really kind of messed up my phone (no background, backup assistant is always running and making my phone super slow, none of the stock apps work like dialer, and I can't open up the menu from the home screen!). I will let you know if this one works better.

And Jabberwockish, thanks for that insight, I will freely use sbf_flash and sbf all the things!


----------



## swissruff (Oct 10, 2011)

This sbf isn't being 'recognized' I guess is the word.

```
swissruff's-MacBook:Downloads swissruff$ ./sbf_flash VZW_2.4.330.sbf<br />
SBF FLASH 1.24 (mbm)<br />
[URL=http://opticaldelusion]http://opticaldelusion[/URL].org<br />
<br />
=== VZW_2.4.330.sbf ===<br />
00: RDL03 0x82000000-0x8204CFFF 3C38 AP<br />
01: RDL01 0x00800000-0x008FFFFF 9FA3 BP<br />
02:  CG05 0x00000000-0x016B9BE7 B8BE BP<br />
03:  CG31 0xB0280000-0xB02847FF 2010 AP<br />
04:  CG33 0xB2100000-0xB2CC07FF 77BA AP<br />
05:  CG34 0xB0700000-0xB07047FF F949 AP<br />
06:  CG35 0xB1000000-0xB17FFFFF B52D AP<br />
Data[7]: Unexpected EOF<br />
Usage: sbf_flash <filename><br />
<br />
swissruff's-MacBook:Downloads swissruff$
```
Don't know if I am doing something wrong or not.. :/


----------



## Jabberwockish (Aug 29, 2011)

The SBF file I used successfully came from http://hotfile.com/dl/118083187/d6254ed/VRZ_A956_2.4.33_1FF_01.rar.html

If that link doesn't work, I can upload my copy somewhere, but it may take awhile.


----------



## swissruff (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah, that was the first one I used that worked weird, but I just tried something new. I booted into the little android with the ! and hit the search key and wiped data and it worked perfectly! Hooray! Thanks for everyone's help


----------



## exedesign2 (Jan 28, 2015)

I have a Droid Bionic from Verizon that I have been trying to make it work on GSM network in the US. I was able to root it and while playing with recovery I got a loop. I really need help to factory reset the phone. I am following the step to flash using a Mac, but no result.

As you can see I get the error bellow:

Data[0]: Unexpected EOF

Usage: sbf_flash <filename>

=== My whole process bellow =====

Last login: Wed Jan 28 02:44:59 on ttys000

selectiormsiMac:~ selectiveform01$ cd Desktop/flash

selectiormsiMac:flash selectiveform01$ sudo chmod +x sbf_flash.sh

Password:

selectiormsiMac:flash selectiveform01$ sudo ./sbf_flash.sh sbf_RFW.sbf

SBF FLASH 1.24 (mbm)

http://opticaldelusion.org

=== sbf_flash ===

Index[0]: Unexpected chip 08

---------------------------------

additional garbage are here!

---------------------------------

Data[0]: Unexpected EOF

Usage: sbf_flash <filename>

selectiormsiMac:flash selectiveform01$

I need help please. Thanks


----------

